# Oil disappearing 2012 GTI



## tunez (Jul 8, 2009)

Hello all, I am looking for some advice regarding my 2012 GTI. I bought the car nov 2012 as a certified pre owned from jack daniels vw in nj. The car had about 4,000 miles on it. Almost from the very beginning I would get issues with the oil, from oil leaks from the oil pan to the oil pressure light coming on and the car shutting down on me while driving. Every single time I brought it back to jack Daniels VW for service. Eventually the issue became so on going I opened up a case with VWOA. Then dealer would work on different things with the car but the issue would always return. 

Fast forward to May 2015, my last conversation with Vwoa, they basically tell me I am making this issues up to get into a different car. At this point I am trying to get into a different car because this has become a safety issue. I don't have any more contact with vwoa since then and continue to see oil disappearing, after 2.5-3k of driving my car has almost no oil left. Today while driving down the highway my oil pressure light comes on and I pull over. I noticed the oil levels are low again so I take it to the closest shop I can find, which ended up being a BMW dealer, what they find is that the bolt inside the oil pan was loose and oil was slowly seeping out. Whoever has done the oil changes at the dealer most of over torqued it to the point where the threads stripped. 

What are my options now? The cars warranty is over. This issue has been on going for a while. Changing the oil pan is not too expensive and not that big of a issue but I feel like vw has overlooked this issue and brought on so many problems that they should be responsible to fix this.

Thanks for reading and any advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

In terms of getting warranty work, or even reimbursement...

maybe you can resubmit and fax both the Jack Daniels (which I heard mixed reviews) and VWoA the findings from the BMW dealership.

If that doesn't work.... you should find an independent VW shop to work on your car, as Jack Daniels as incompetent techs that cannot do something as basic as an oil change properly.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Could be why it was a used car to begin with.


----------

